
JavaScript: Bad Practices - nreece
http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/javascript-bad-practices/
======
nostrademons
It's funny, Google search does almost all of these bad practices, and for good
reason.

I think that as general principles, most of these are pretty good. What I
don't like about the article is that most of these seem to be cribbed off
Crockford's presentations, and I'm not sure the author understands _why_ they
are good practices or when to break the rules. He also seems to lack an
understanding of perspective: yes, counting downwards or manually CSE-ing
expressions can save you a few cycles, but even with (pre-Chrome, FF3.5) JS
being roughly 1000 times slower than C, the CPU consumption of your JS will
still probably be dwarfed by its download time. Optimize for byte-size, not
execution time, unless you're doing something like a JS game.

He also forgets the most important JS bad practice I know of: don't muck with
the prototypes of built-in objects! Just say no: it makes it virtually
impossible to build compatible libraries off of your work and version them in
a sane way.

